# ماكينه لصباغة الرى اكتف والكتان



## السورى محمد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى المهندسين 

معروف ان مجال صباغة الخام والرى اكتف من مجالات الصباغه الكبيره 

وهناك اسماء كبيره فى هذا المجال مثل حصنى والشركه الاقتصاديه فى مصر مثلا 

ومعروف ان صباغة الرى اكتف تعتمد على عدة عوامل مثل نوع البغه ودرجة اللون وثبات اللون وغيره 

والمطلوب 

فى ماكينه 


مثلا احد الزبائين جابلى عينه كتان مصبوغه بلون البيج مثلا ومحتاج يصبغ الشغل بنفس درجة اللون 

فى ماكينه العينه بتنحط فيها بتقوم بتحليل اللون وبتعطيك نسب الصبغات الى انت حتشتغل بيها شان تجيب نفس درجة لون العينه 

والمساعده مطلوبه هنا 

لو حد يعرف شركه بتبيع هذه الماكينه او سعرها او ممكن يساعدنا 

اكون ممتن ليه مع التأكيد على وجود رغبه جاده على شراء هذه الماكينه 

وشكر


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل
هل الماكينه اللى حضرتك عايزها 
ماكينة صباغة عينات
ام ماكينة انتاج
اللى انت عايزه انا تحت امرك
محسن مختار


----------



## azizi_1 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي انا اعمل في مجال صباغة الأقمشة والخيوط لذلك فهمت عليك ماذا تريد تماما.
أنت تبحث عن جهاز لتحديد وصفات اللون. يسمى هذا الجهاز photospectrometer وهو عبرة عن جهاز يتم ادخل كل أنواع الأصبغة التي عندك وتصبح كقاعدة معلومات ثم تعطية عينة قماش مجهول يقرأ لونها ويعطيك الوصفة الصحيحة للون. اما عن سعره هنا في سوريا فهو بحدود 25 الف دولار وهذه عناوين بعض الشركات الصانعة:

http://www.hotfrog.in/Companies/Jay...934/Bench-top-CM-3600d-Spectrophotometer-9068

http://kotmi.re.kr/web/eng/data/*******.jsp?s_num=27&id=5759&m_num=5&page_num=83

وهناك ايضا شركة انكليزية مشهورة اسمها datacolor تبيع هذه الأجهزة وعنوانها

http://www.datacolor.com/spectrophotometers/


هذه بعض الصور عن هذا الجهاز.


















ان كنت تحتاج معلومات ثانية انا جاهز

تحياتي


----------



## السورى محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم محسن على تجاوبك ولكن الجهاز الى قصدته هو الى ذكره الأخ عزيز 

ولكن اخى عزيز هل ممكن زيادة توضيح الامر 

هل الجهاز بيعمل على جميع انواع الاقمشة مثلا الجينز والكتان والحرير وغيره 

ام بيعمل على انواع اقمشه محدده 

ومشكور مره اخرى على اافاده


----------



## azizi_1 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ليس للجهاز علاقة بنوع القماش لأنه يتعامل مع اللون فقط ولذلك هو قادر على ان يتعامل مع كل أنواع الأقمشة (قطن - كتان -بوليستر -اكريليك... ألخ) أو البلاستيك او المعادن حتى.

ولكن طريقة التعامل مع الجهاز هي التي تحدد نوعه واعطيك مثال تطبيقي عليه.

أنت تعمل مثلا مع أصبغة القطن (رياكتيف، دايركت، احواض الخ) واصبغة البوليستر واصبغة الأكرليك الخ.

عند عمل قاعدة المعلومات يصنف كل نوع صباغ على حدى بملف مخصص له.

الآن عندك العينة المجهولة (مهما كان نوعها) سوف يقرأ الجهاز لونها وانت تحدد له المجموعة التي تريد ان يعطيك وصفة لونها من وليكن مجموعة اصبغة الرياكتيف فيعطيك الجهاز التركيبة من ضمن أصبغة الرياكتف وان حددت المجموعة من اصبغة البوليستر مثلا ولو كانت العينة كتان فسوف يعطيك التركيبة حسب اصبغة البوليستر (ولن تعمل طبعا وهذا خطأ). اذا ومرة أخرى هو يتعامل مع اللون فقط فهو يقيس طول الموجة التي تمتصها المادة ويقارنها بالمعلومات التي عنده والتي انت حددتها له ويعطيك تركيبة لها امتصاص الضوء مشابه للعينة المجهولة. أرجو ان تكون اجابتي واضحة.


----------



## السورى محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى عزيز هل يوجد وكلاء لهذه الشركات فى سوريا 

ولو بالأمكان اضافة عناوين الوكلاء فى سوريا ولو يوجد ارقام تليفونات الوكلاء 

وشكرا


----------



## azizi_1 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا يوجد في حلب
هل أنت في سوريا؟


----------



## السورى محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

انا من سوريا ولكنى اعيش فى مصر وعندى مصبغة جينز وكتان فى مصر 

احتياجى لهذه الماكينه محصور فى جزيئيه صباغة الكتان باستعمال الصباغة الرياكتف 

لما بنصبغ الكتان باستعمال صبغات الرياكتف الون النهائى للشغل بيكون غير مطابق للعينه 

بسبب هروب بعض الالوان 

وهذا سبب احتياجى لهذه الماكينه 

فانا سوف اقوم بتجفيف قطعه من الشغل ثم اعرضها على الجهاز مره اخرى اذا كانت غير مطابقه للعينه حتى يعطينى نسب هذه الالوان


----------



## azizi_1 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

طبعا هذا الجهاز قادر على اعطاء النسب واجراء عملية التصحيح

طبعا يجب الأنتباه الى انه لا يمكن الوثوق به 100% وبالتالي يجب تجريب كل تركيبه على المخبر قبل الصباغة في الماكينة


----------



## السورى محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مره اخرى هل بأمكانك اضافة عناوين وارقام الولكاء فى حلب


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم السورى
بالامكان شراء الجهاز من مصر
ولو انى ارى انه من الافضل للك شراء ماكينة عينات عاديه جدا 
لا داعى للتكاليف
حيث انى ارى ان الماكينه التى تقوم ببحث اللون الى مشتقاته ضروريه فى شغل التصدير فقط
هذا وبالله التوفيق
واخيرا اذا كنت تريد شراء هذا الجهاز من مصر
انا تحت امرك 
ادلك ان شاء الله على بعض الشركات


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

انا محتاج الجهاز فعلا شان شغل تصدير 

لو ممكن اعرف تكلفة الجهاز كام 

وموجود عند مين فى مصر 

وشكرا


----------



## waleed_elec (5 فبراير 2011)

jhgk. jk jjy jy


----------

